# Millcreek morning



## Hookedafew (Oct 7, 2019)

Caught 2 carp this morning. 7 and 11 pounds. And a little baby bass.


----------



## Hookedafew (Oct 7, 2019)

I had so much fun that i had to go back last night. Got six bluegill, a nice little 3 pound carp, and used one of the gills to score a 30 inch 10 pound flathead. Thank you mill creek.


----------



## Tree_Beard (Jan 13, 2021)

Nice! Seems like the mill is getting better and better.


----------



## Hookedafew (Oct 7, 2019)

didnt have the same luck on the mill this Sunday. But i did score this 5 pound 20 inch beauty. And got broke off by something big. It felt really big


----------



## Hookedafew (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Hookedafew (Oct 7, 2019)

Millcreek has been treating me pretty good this month


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Where at might hit there


----------



## Hookedafew (Oct 7, 2019)

trailbreaker said:


> Where at might hit there


The millcreek


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Where can i access it at


----------



## Hookedafew (Oct 7, 2019)

trailbreaker said:


> Where can i access it at


That's a good question. It's a 28 mile long public steam with terrible public access. I personally just look at it on Google earth and try to find places i can get to. The spoti go to Is very sketchy getting to but is worth it to me


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

be careful, if you're standing on the bank or in the streambed in a lot of places youare on private property and might be trespassing.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks Ol' whiskers


----------



## Tree_Beard (Jan 13, 2021)

I haven’t tried the spot yet, but there is a cincinnati recreation area on Seymour ave with hiking trails along the bank. Last time I was there, there was a big homeless camp under the bridge, and some mangy pit bull mutts wandering around. That was last year. Upstream from there is Caldwell park. I was there two years ago and accidentally interrupted a young couple doing...something. The bank is steep on the west side, but flat on the east. Again, I haven’t tried fishing there yet , but there is public stream access in those parks.


----------



## Hookedafew (Oct 7, 2019)

Tree_Beard said:


> I haven’t tried the spot yet, but there is a cincinnati recreation area on Seymour ave with hiking trails along the bank. Last time I was there, there was a big homeless camp under the bridge, and some mangy pit bull mutts wandering around. That was last year. Upstream from there is Caldwell park. I was there two years ago and accidentally interrupted a young couple doing...something. The bank is steep on the west side, but flat on the east. Again, I haven’t tried fishing there yet , but there is public stream access in those parks.


Those two spots are what led me to the spot i fish now.i had a little luck at Caldwell park.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Hookedafew is that the play ground


----------



## Hookedafew (Oct 7, 2019)

Yes the play ground is on one side of the creek and the Caldwell nature preserve is on the opposite bank. Either side you can walk up to the water


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Ok i'm not far


----------



## Hookedafew (Oct 7, 2019)

Good luck


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Ok since i never fished there what can i catch?


----------



## Hookedafew (Oct 7, 2019)

A lot. Carp. Bass. Catfish. Sunfish. Suckers.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Nice.. The mill creek runs up by me


----------



## Hookedafew (Oct 7, 2019)

Depending on where your at on it there are a few other species that get sprinkled in there. Down further toward town from me it gets white bass, pike, sauger, and whippers in and around Northside. But up further from me you can score the usual plus crappie. There's a lot of different species of fish in the Millcreek. I think I've heard close up to 50 species of fishin it from top to bottem.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow.. the closest to me is where micro center is


----------



## Tree_Beard (Jan 13, 2021)

Trailbreaker you must not be far from me. I’m fortunate to have a little tributary creek run in my back yard that gets me all the creek chubs I need. 
I’ve been meaning to try the evendale stretch. Every time I’m at menards Im wishing I brought my pole.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Nice... maybe we can meet up


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Tree_Beard said:


> evendale stretch


That's a stretch I like to carp fish but there are also cannel cats,bass and a even a few crappie I assume come out of Sharon Woods. 
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

A friend of mine used to own a house in the Hartwell/Arlington Heights area about 25 years ago. We'd frequently hit up the Mill Creek and catch/release bullheads under a railroad bridge with nightcrawlers. There was no shortage of them.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

I went to cadwell park nothing


----------



## Hookedafew (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Hookedafew (Oct 7, 2019)

I went to my spot not far from there and scored a 2 pound channel cat and a 5 pound carp.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

nice


----------



## Hookedafew (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Hookedafew (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Hookedafew (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Hookedafew (Oct 7, 2019)

View attachment 470502


----------



## Hookedafew (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Hookedafew (Oct 7, 2019)

My little hole on the Millcreek just keeps on delivering. I get a nice little mix of everything there. I think the Millcreek is a super overlooked, under appreciated resource. But that's okay.i like all the fish to myself... But seriously, I'm up to 8 species out of one little hole. Green sunfish(a lot), bluegill(occasionally),a quillback carpsucker, a redhorse sucker, carp(a lot)from 3lbs up to 11lbs, a spotted bass, a smallmouth bass, a couple small channel cats, and a handful of really nice flathead. Just my opinion but the Millcreek is definitely worth a look.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Tree_Beard said:


> Every time I’m at menards Im wishing I brought my pole.


I work very close by, occasionally need to go to Menards to pick-up something, and always thought that specific pool looked fantastic. After seeing the many different species in Mill Creek, I might have to take a long lunch break!


----------



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

Rooster said:


> I work very close by, occasionally need to go to Menards to pick-up something, and always thought that specific pool looked fantastic. After seeing the many different species in Mill Creek, I might have to take a long lunch break!


I also work very close by and run to Menards at lunch occasionally. And have the same thoughts about those spots.


----------



## Tree_Beard (Jan 13, 2021)

Lol one if these days we'll all show up at the same time.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Too funny! We will be on here bitching about the spot being too crowded next year.


----------



## Hookedafew (Oct 7, 2019)

Not really sure. But i think this is a drum. That's the 10th species I've pulled out of this same hole.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

white perch, not a true perch but that's what it's called


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Hookedafew said:


> Not really sure. But i think this is a drum. That's the 10th species I've pulled out of this same hole.
> View attachment 470999


That'd be a drum for sure, aka "Gaspergou," which is what I call it.


----------



## Hookedafew (Oct 7, 2019)

G-Patt said:


> That'd be a drum for sure, aka "Gaspergou," which is what I call it.


I thought it was because of the fins on the back. I told my wife when i got home i caught something very finny...lol. I looked it up pretty good. I was surprise to see that one had gotten this far up steam to the bullhead hole...wink, wink.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Hookedafew said:


> I thought it was because of the fins on the back. I told my wife when i got home i caught something very finny...lol. I looked it up pretty good. I was surprise to see that one had gotten this far up steam to the bullhead hole...wink, wink.


Those make excellent catfish bait by the way. I usually scale it and cut 2" wide x 4" long filet strips and fish it. Channel cat candy.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

I went there nothing


----------



## Hookedafew (Oct 7, 2019)

I'm pretty sure you wasn't at my hole. The last timei went there and caught nothing was The beginning of March. Went today and got these...


----------



## Hookedafew (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Hookedafew (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Hookedafew (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Hookedafew (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Hookedafew (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Hookedafew (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Nice did you get those at the park you told me about


----------



## Hookedafew (Oct 7, 2019)

No. I said i started over there, a long time ago. I fish by the fair grounds. Everything I've caught on this thread was from my hole by the Hamilton county fair grounds. Good luck


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Sometime we should meet up when the weather is nice


----------



## Hookedafew (Oct 7, 2019)

Took the wife down to the honey hole Friday morning. It was her first time fishing this year. And i was trying to get some pics in a fish bra. She caught her first green sunfish ever and i caught me another little whiper. Tits and fishing, don't get much better.


----------



## Hookedafew (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Hookedafew (Oct 7, 2019)

Went back yesterday evening. Didn't get much. But the bluegill are back in my spot. And this little carp is the first one I've caught in about 2 months.


----------



## Tree_Beard (Jan 13, 2021)

I’ve thought that looked like a good spot every time I drive by. On the upstream side of the grounds, by the highway overpass looks decent, but last time I went down there it was a homeless mega camp. Looked a bit too rough for my taste.


----------

